# good moring



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> Line is cheap. Gas is expensive. Buy good line, and change it a couple/few times each year.


If you have to change it a couple times a year then its probably not very good line....imo. Quality braid will last several seasons and matched with the best leaders its deadly! Tight lines!!!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Drisc13 said:


> If you have to change it a couple times a year then its probably not very good line....imo. Quality braid will last several seasons and matched with the best leaders its deadly! Tight lines!!!


 X2


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

If you are only changing your line once a year, your not fishing enough. Braid you wouldnt need to change as much, but braid isnt for everything. I use some of the highest quality floro and mono there is and i still change at least 4 to 5 times a summer and sometimes more. You dont need to strip the whole spool just halfway, bloodknot and fill it back up.


----------



## jstephen (Sep 5, 2013)

I fish quite a bit and use braid for everything (w leaders when needed). The 50# I recently replaced on my baitcaster was 3 seasons old. Wasn't much to look at, being considerably frayed, but maintained it's full strength. Caught carp in heavy current and bass on frogs with it. Never failed. Found the most frayed section when removing and still couldn't break it by hand. Given, more significant damage could produce different results... I've used both Mono and Fluoro and they seem to be more easily damaged and lose a majority of their strength with any imperfections; hence the constant need for retying/replacement. But any line you can get wet and possibly get a tug on is worth using, plus line to line knots are a pain 
Tight Lines~Be Safe


----------



## badhabit99 (Jan 29, 2009)

Slow day on the river today , hit 3 spots and only ended up with one coho but at least my son caught it , a lot of small bass and one nice pike tho , looks like it needs to cool off , not too many fish moving


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparky23 said:


> If you are only changing your line once a year, your not fishing enough. Braid you wouldnt need to change as much, but braid isnt for everything. I use some of the highest quality floro and mono there is and i still change at least 4 to 5 times a summer and sometimes more. You dont need to strip the whole spool just halfway, bloodknot and fill it back up.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Buddy of mine went out today and fished from about noon till 3. Landed 1 fish on a red spinner. All in all not bad for only 3 hrs. Tight lines all 

Burgundy


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Sparky23 said:


> If you are only changing your line once a year, your not fishing enough. Braid you wouldnt need to change as much, but braid isnt for everything. I use some of the highest quality floro and mono there is and i still change at least 4 to 5 times a summer and sometimes more. You dont need to strip the whole spool just halfway, bloodknot and fill it back up.


 u r right about braid not being good for every thing, I don't use it for panfish under the ice, n the 3 by 8 fireline that I have on my reels now has been on my reels for about 3 years now, n its been wet about 150 times in the grand,its been wet about 15 times fishing gills n maybe at lease 20 times under the ice at sag. I do all that in 1year, so that 3 year old braid has been wet (fishin) over 500 times. just sayin it works for me


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Sparky23 said:


> If you are only changing your line once a year, your not fishing enough. Braid you wouldnt need to change as much, but braid isnt for everything. I use some of the highest quality floro and mono there is and i still change at least 4 to 5 times a summer and sometimes more. You dont need to strip the whole spool just halfway, bloodknot and fill it back up.


The fishing line companies appreciate your support!!!


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

jstephen said:


> I fish quite a bit and use braid for everything (w leaders when needed). The 50# I recently replaced on my baitcaster was 3 seasons old. Wasn't much to look at, being considerably frayed, but maintained it's full strength. Caught carp in heavy current and bass on frogs with it. Never failed. Found the most frayed section when removing and still couldn't break it by hand. Given, more significant damage could produce different results... I've used both Mono and Fluoro and they seem to be more easily damaged and lose a majority of their strength with any imperfections; hence the constant need for retying/replacement. But any line you can get wet and possibly get a tug on is worth using, plus line to line knots are a pain
> Tight Lines~Be
> 
> Try back to back uni-knots to attach your flouro leader. Great knot and easy to tie. (Longer poles enable quality swivel with long leader too.)


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Aye Old Whaler taught me the dbl uni knot, just go 6 loops with the braid side instead of 4. Works great.
Thanks again Old Whaler.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

i love how off topic we have gotten. i really do. i run 832 10-30# with a mono leader. the 30#sucks till you get it broke in. 
Archy i hope we do better tomorrow. i will bring the map and we can try to find some new spots. maybe i can talk my buddy into bringing out his "drone" out and just fly up and down the river till we find the fish. lol hell maybe we can put the red epic on it and get some movie quality shots of us fishing. 

dave


----------



## Trevor17 (Sep 12, 2014)

sorta back on topic i went 1-2 last night on the grand, the one i did get was a small coho with a "quick" release


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Dave, I'm probably gonna swing that way on wed again. U wanna get together and catch some fish? Oh no newbs lol


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

depends on the weather. it is opening day for bow season.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Julez81 said:


> Aye Old Whaler taught me the dbl uni knot, just go 6 loops with the braid side instead of 4. Works great.
> Thanks again Old Whaler.


Sure. 
I just watched the Knot Wars episode of double uni vs. blood knot again a few days ago. It was a statistical tie, but they gave the nod to the double uni because it's easier to tie. 
To paraphrase Bob Seger, I've known that for ten years...


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Old Whaler said:


> Sure.
> I just watched the Knot Wars episode of double uni vs. blood knot again a few days ago. It was a statistical tie, but they gave the nod to the double uni because it's easier to tie.
> To paraphrase Bob Seger, I've known that for ten years...


After practicing them both last night I gotta agree. My fingers are too fat to tie the blood knot so I am sticking with the double uni knot


----------



## jstephen (Sep 5, 2013)

Drisc13 said:


> jstephen said:
> 
> 
> > [But any line you can get wet and possibly get a tug on is worth using, plus line to line knots are a pain
> ...


----------

